# Another mayor study todays news



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Links all Processed foods and Meats to, Early Death

They found another common link folks who eat this garbage much higher links to smoking much higher alcohol consumptions

Are great Mates the same

Grow it hunt it earn it

MotherGod is not as easy but raw nature is the Clean winner in choices and living life to Rudy ;D

Please drive by processed garbage cans

cooking grilling is a family sport to me
We need more of


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Have you got a name in mind for the new little red addition to your the family?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Big Red and others

Please help me with this one

She is of Jack Daniels blood

and it cannot impact my Stud

I say a R name Rudys jumps up and ready to rumble

I work with hand commands and whistles only and horse lunge ropes

This will be my last pointer

I face a big up hill climb soon

Help me some fun

She will be Rudys mate for life and Mother to other great V dogs just 1x and a show or field climber?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://viewer.zmags.com/publication/2d9e33e6#/2d9e33e6/35

Dogs: They feel our pain.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE is out of Fieldway's Jack Daniels -3 gens back - thanks to him I have a freezer full of pheasants quail grouse woodcocks ducks & geese - may not haVe much - but we do eat VVell !!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Because of your caring heart and this being your last pointer, I'm willing to give up the name I was saving for my next one.
I will send it in a private message, so no one else can beat us to it. You can let me know later if you think it fits her.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

WAS NOT GOING TO DO THIS ONE

AND WILL NOT EXPOSE THE COWARD 

I GOT A GREAT ONE THIS MORNING

IT WENT LIKE THIS I TOOK OUT THE BAD LETTERS FOR MY MATES AND LADIES ;D

(F YOUR DOGS)

(F YOU AND I HOPE YOU DIE SOON)

(AND YOUR KID NEXT)

THERE WAS SOME MORE FUN

BUT I WILL KNOW SIGN OFF TODAY

I HELP LESS I WILL FIGHT ANYONE WHO HURTS LESS

AND YOU WROTE THIS HATE TO THE WRONG BIG CAT 

MY LEFT TOE HAD MORE TALENTS THEN YOU AGE 4

GIVE MORE THEN YOU GET

GOD BLESS ALL OF YOU EVEN THE HATERS

NOT GOING IN FEAR

I GOT KIDS TO SAVE AND MORE PRODUCTIVE POSITIVE THINGS TO DO

AND I WILL BE BACK

REMEMBER MY NAME

THE NORDIC WARRIOR SWEDE POWER 1 ONCE SHOOK THE GLOBE WILL AGAIN

GOLDEN THUNDER BRITCHES AND I CAN I WILL HELP LESS HATE ME GRAND YOUR A GARBAGE CAN

AND GOD WILL RELEASE ME WHEN HE NEEDS ME ;D

TEAM RUDY MY GIRL MY DAUGHTER WE STAND

WERE WILLING WE SHARE CARE AND HELP WE RISK WE EVEN CARE ABOUT YOU


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Challenge? Your too good to lose now. Fight, kick, scream, never day It's over till you can no longer. I'm hugging you from down here. You will feel it and know.


----------

